# au lendemain de



## rightbabel

Hola otra vez:

Frase: En 1992, *soit au lendemain* de la "normalisation" des relations entre Pékin et Hanoi, le Parlement chinois à décidé d'instaurer la "souveranité chinoise" sur 80% de la mer de Chine méridionale.

¿La traducción de "En 1992, soit au lendemain..." sería "En 1992, o sea, al día siguiente..."?

Este ce que quelq'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me parece perfecto.

* Cuidado: al oral que que en este caso la T de soit se pronuncia.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

le lendemain c'est le jour suivant, dans ce cas au sens figuré ça est rapporté à une date posterieure. Messieurs/Mesdames veuillez répondre aux questions posées.


----------



## Linacaro

Hola!

Quería preguntarles si no hay una traducción que guarde más el sentido figurado de "au lendemain de..."

Por ejemplo, en la frase "Au lendemain de la Seconde Guerre Mondial, la France a été obligée de..."

Si se cambia por "al día siguiente", pierde todo el sentido. 

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No se podría traducir por "al día siguiente", la expresión española no tiene sentido figurado.

Diría: Tras finalizar la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola Linacaro y Myrtille
La solución la tenéis en María Moliner:*A raíz de. 1* Inmediatamente *después de: "A raíz de terminarse la guerra..."

Pero podéis decir simplemente: a raíz de la segunda guerra mundial...
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gurb:

No lo veo igual, *a raíz de* tiene el matiz de *a partir de* (si no me equivoco). Es un punto de arranque para algo, no una época en sí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola Gévy
Tanto M.M., a quien he citado, como la RAE, dan *a raíz de* como equivalente de _inmediatamente después_ y no como _a partir de_.
Au lendemain de= _jour qui suit inmédiatement un événement (Le Robert)_= _inmédiatement après cet événement, ce fait._
Además abundan los ejemplos de este uso: a raíz del acuerdo/ de la victoria/del terremoto/de la tempestad del 24 de enero...
  Es cierto que se encuentra cada vez más en la prensa con el sentido de " a partir de" pero pienso que es un uso nuevo por no decir equivocado. Sin embargo como es el uso el que manda y si tú lo dices...entonces lo hago mío . Así evolucionan los idiomas vivos.
Un abrazo.


----------



## myrtillette

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones; Me ayuda mucho!
Myrtillette


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Gévy, coincido contigo en que, pese a lo que diga el DRAE (que muchas veces está muy desactualizado respecto al uso de algo), _a raíz de_ se utiliza (casi) exclusivamente con el sentido de "a causa de". Creo que la mejor traducción para _au lendemain_ en sentido figurado es "tras, poco después" y, como bien has dicho, nunca "al día siguiente", que en español sólo se usa en sentido estricto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marie Suzanne:

Mil gracias por ayudarnos a determinar el uso de "a raiz de", pues entre franceses siempre es delicado afirmar el uso de una expresión española. La podemos intuír, pero se necesitaba el parecer de alguien experto en el tema lingüístico y además hispanohablante. Ya me quedo más tanquila. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Es un placer contribuir, Gévy. Vosotros también me ayudáis muchísimo cuando tengo dudas sobre el francés (o el inglés, en el foro paralelo).


----------



## swift

Hola:

Añadiré simplemente que "au lendemain de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale" sólo puede tener un sentido figurado, ya que como todos sabemos el conflicto bélico no duró un día.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## saintest66

Chers tous, le nouveau se lance; j'ai eu le même problème pour: certains pays étant sortis renforcés,  au lendemain de la Deuxième Guerre mondiale, ils décidèrent …
Pour traduire "au lendemain de", je ne vois pas d'autre solution que:
"(después de) finalizada la Segunda Guerra Mundial", …
Et l'acharné amoureux du français et de l'espagnol, à parts égales, prend un grand plaisir à lire toutes ces interventions aussi ingénieuses que … libres de cualquier espíritu de lucro.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Que diriez-vous de "tras la Segunda Guerra mundial" ?

À plus ,


swift


----------



## saintest66

Cher Jonathan, un geste malencontreux et le message quasiment fini a disparu! Je disais que votre proposition laisse un champ trop vaste après la fin de la guerre; et 'avais l'impression que ma formulation, en partant justement de la fin de la guerre avait l'avantage de rapprocher le moment de l'action entreprise, ce que signifie malgré tout "au lendemain de". En tout cas merci; et probablement à une autre occasion.
 saintest66


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Oui, tu as raison... Si tu veux donner l'idée d'immediateté (ce mot existe-t-il ?), tu peux dire "al finalizar la Segunda Guerra mundial", ou bien "una vez terminada...".

(Et je ne m'appelle pas Jonathan ).

À plus ,


swift


----------



## saintest66

Comme quoi, de la discussion jaillit toujours la (une?) lumière. Merci Swift (et mille excuses).
saintest66
"immédiateté" bien sûr qu'il existe ce terme; le philosophes n'ont peur de rien.


----------



## HSilva

Para dar la idea de inmediatez en la posterioridad, yo elegí traducir "*au lendemain de* la révolution" por "*recién terminada* la revolución"...


----------

